# Reasons for not listing location.



## AGGEMAM (May 30, 2002)

While I'm certain this will be moved eventually, I'm curious why don't all of you list where you from. I certainly feel much more at ease when I know where the people I'm replying threads to are from, so I can take into account cultural differences and so on.

Also it is just good to know, I think. And if you are wondering where I'm from, then it says right here:

<------


----------



## reutbing0 (May 30, 2002)

My reason is *drum roll *......... :

I FORGOT !

It's in my proflie now though.


----------



## Dingleberry (May 30, 2002)

Also forgot.  Fixed it.


----------



## bwgwl (May 30, 2002)

what does it mean, "where you are from?" i don't know if i'm just an odd example, but i've had such a mobile life that it's actually a very confusing question.

if you mean where i am currently living, it's the state of New Jersey.

if you mean where i was born, it was the state of New York.

if you mean where i spent most of my formative years, it would be the state of Pennsylvania.

if i include any place that i've lived in for at least a year, the list would include New Jersey, 2 different parts of New York state, 2 different parts of Pennsylvania, California, and Hessen, Germany. (i've also lived in Missouri, Virginia, and Ohio, but not for a year.)

so, as you might imagine, i don't really place much emphasis on location...

(i do have my location filled out though, as the place that i am currently physically present in.)


----------



## Ashtal (May 30, 2002)

*You betcha!*

And *BOING* off it goes to Meta!

'Sides - I think a lot of people don't even bother with their profiles and some rightly think that it's really none of our business.  If someone wants us to know, they'll tell us, either in the profile, or in conversation.


----------



## Buttercup (May 30, 2002)

I'm worried about my privacy.  Because of the nature of my work, I have a moderately prominent position in my community.  I don't want some nut tracking me down from something I say on the internet.  

Telling people that I live in the US is as specific as I'm willing to be, generally.  I have a small group of online friends that know my real name and various facts about me.  Other than those people, sorry but it's just not anybody's business.


----------



## Chairman_Kaga (May 30, 2002)

*Profile...schmofile!*

My profile says Kyoto, Japan...but I'm from the good ol' USA, NYC to be precise...hell I work a block from Ground Zero...lovely view I've got!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 30, 2002)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *I'm worried about my privacy.
> 
> Telling people that I live in the US is as specific as I'm willing to be, generally. *




... And that is also quite all right. A simple US, will do nicely, if you're concerned about your privacy.

What really getting is that, if I say football to you being from the US, it means something else than it does for me, being from europe.

Knowing where somebody is from is a great boon IMO, even if it is only the country you're willing to tell.


----------



## Leopold (May 30, 2002)

privacy is the best policy..


----------



## MythandLore (May 31, 2002)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *I'm worried about my privacy.  Because of the nature of my work, I have a moderately prominent position in my community.  I don't want some nut tracking me down from something I say on the internet.
> 
> Telling people that I live in the US is as specific as I'm willing to be, generally.  I have a small group of online friends that know my real name and various facts about me.  Other than those people, sorry but it's just not anybody's business. *



Hmm... Makes sense.
The US is big enuff that you could give a general area, East/West Coast etc.
People from diffrent parts of the US tend to be very diffrent.
Not that you need to, but that we're just so big most states are as big or larger then other contries.
I don't think a moderately prominent person is going to stick out in a large area like, the North Western US.
Like I put So Cal, there are like 25 million people here.


			
				AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *Knowing where somebody is from is a great boon IMO, even if it is only the country you're willing to tell. *



Yeah, it's interesting to see peoples takes on things from around the world.


			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> *privacy is the best policy.. *



Yeah, but it's interesting to know your from Florida.. Or at least you say your from Florida


----------



## Leopold (May 31, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it's interesting to know your from Florida.. Or at least you say your from Florida  *





all perpetuated by my list of people who i have working for me in my secret society!! MUHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Piratecat (May 31, 2002)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *I'm worried about my privacy.  Because of the nature of my work, I have a moderately prominent position in my community.... I have a small group of online friends that know my real name and various facts about me.  Other than those people, sorry but it's just not anybody's business. *




An excellent point! Thank you, Ms. Nancy Calloway of 1390 Eckles Avenue, St. Paul, MN 55108-6005, USA. Telephone 612-624-4947.  I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Morrus (May 31, 2002)

One thing I would suggest is that peple don't use abbreviations in their profiles if they're referring to areas smaller than a country, and if you are refering to an area smaller than a country, put the country in there also.

For example, bwgwl put his location as "nj".  Now, if he hadn't explained in his post where that was, I'd frankly have no idea at all, any more than most of you would if I'd written "Soton" (the abbreviation for where I live).  "New Jersey, USA" would be much more informative.


----------



## hong (Jun 1, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> An excellent point! Thank you, Ms. Nancy Calloway of 1390 Eckles Avenue, St. Paul, MN 55108-6005, USA. Telephone 612-624-4947.   *




Mum? Is that you?


----------



## MythandLore (Jun 1, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *One thing I would suggest is that peple don't use abbreviations in their profiles if they're referring to areas smaller than a country, and if you are refering to an area smaller than a country, put the country in there also.
> 
> For example, bwgwl put his location as "nj".  Now, if he hadn't explained in his post where that was, I'd frankly have no idea at all, any more than most of you would if I'd written "Soton" (the abbreviation for where I live).  "New Jersey, USA" would be much more informative.  *



Makes perfect sense.
But I think California is well known enough for me or should I really put an USA next to it?

Hmmm... Switch the "O's" with "A's" and you get... Umm, Santa or some guy in a red suit anyway.


----------

